# Looking for crochet baby afghan "Now I lay me down to sleep"



## Duanmarie

I saw a picture of this baby afghan and would like to make it for a friend and cannot find it anywhere. If someone could please help me I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## vchavez

Beautiful, hope you find the pattern


----------



## craft crazy

You could probably come close to the original by charting to graph paper


----------



## Kaiess

I'm sure I have this somewhere but I can't find where I've filed it.
I'll keep looking.


----------



## vchavez

I think I might have seen it in a Crochet World magazine


----------



## Kaiess

I found this online. Don't know if it helps.

"this was in a jan/feb 1991 crochet world magazine"


----------



## Duanmarie

Thanks everyone. I just found out it is in the Crochet World Jan/Feb issue 1991 page 40. Just not sure how to get it.


----------



## jvallas

Crochet world Jan/Feb 1991 on eBay for only 1 day, 21 hours: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hooked-on-Crochet-Jan-Feb-1991-see-table-of-contents-photo-for-details-/371013736011

$1.50US + $3.82 shipping


----------



## Duanmarie

Thank you but that is not the right one. It is not Crochet World.


----------



## jvallas

Shoot. Sorry! Not paying attention.


----------



## Marie from NC

Did you send a PM to breezygirl? Also found pattern here:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/103347072/prayer-pattern-for-crocheted-blanket. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marylou12

I found this in older KP discussions. PM Breezygirl, she may have the pattern.
about 20 years ago Crochet World had one called heart o prayer as a contest winner.
She had attached a picture that is the same thing.
Hope this helps....
Let us know if you find it. Just send a PM to Breezygirl and you may be in luck!!


----------



## Duanmarie

It's okay I thought the same thing when I saw it.


----------



## Duanmarie

Yes I did send her a message to Breezygirl. I am waiting on her to get back with me. Thank you


----------



## Duanmarie

I like the one that you found however it is a full size blanket. And I am looking for a baby size one. I would have no idea how to make it smaller. But thank you for finding it. I really do appreciate all of the help.


----------



## Ms Sue

Please post pattern or location when you find it. I would be interested in it too.
Thanks.


----------



## Ms Sue

Please post pattern or location when you find it. I would be interested in it too.
Thanks.


----------



## glnwhi

hope you find it


----------



## Fun-Knitter

That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Duanmarie

I would like to thank everyone who helped me find this pattern. I have it now. I will post pics when I have it complete. Thank you Breezygirl!!!


----------



## knittingnanna1

please can you share this pattern with me thank you


----------



## clkay

love this.....where did you find the pattern


----------



## Nana Cheryl

It is such a lovely pattern!! Perhaps you or Breezygirl would post the link to the pattern? I know many of us would really appreciate it!! 

Cheryl


----------



## MarKit66

How can I find this pattern?


----------



## Viddie

if you knit or is it crochet on smaller hook or needles and use a finer ply yarn maybe it would be smaller... just a thought...?? perhaps some feedback on this idea would help ...


----------



## Duanmarie

For anyone who would like this pattern. If you pm me I will send it to you.


----------



## vchavez

I would love to have a copy of this pattern please. Thank you.


----------



## craft crazy

Would like this pattern, please! Sent you a PM.


----------



## crochetcook

Duanmarie I would love to have this pattern Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep Thank You very much I have been crocheting since I was 11 and I am now 62 A lot of years and a lot of thread!! ha ha Thank You very much 


crochetcook


----------



## Duanmarie

I just need your email please. Duanmarie


----------



## crochetcook

My email is [email protected] I appreciate it very much. If ever you nee a pattern and I have it I will be more than happy to return the favor. Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Heart O' Prayer - Designed by Evelyn Newman © 1991 -- Crochet World - © Feb 1991
You need to get permission to share the pattern as it is Still Under Copyright Protection.
http://www.crochet-world.com/

Per Forum Rules -
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws. This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.
* If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.
* Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns.
* Do not solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information of other users to establish any kinds of lists, distributions, giveaways, pattern sharing, etc.


----------



## MickieLynn

Hi there. I have made this afghan many many times. I have the original magizine. I will not part with it but more than willing to copy the pattern for you and share it. No cost. It is a favorite of mine and for all those I have made it for. 
I see now that you have found it as well. It is a great afghan and after making 30 of them you can almost do it without the pattern.  
happy crocheting


----------



## galaxycraft

MickieLynn said:


> Hi there. I have made this afghan many many times. I have the original magizine. I will not part with it but more than willing to copy the pattern for you and share it. No cost. It is a favorite of mine and for all those I have made it for.
> I see now that you have found it as well. It is a great afghan and after making 30 of them you can almost do it without the pattern.
> happy crocheting


Heart O' Prayer - Designed by Evelyn Newman © 1991 -- Crochet World - © Feb 1991
You need to get permission to share the pattern as it is Still Under Copyright Protection.
http://www.crochet-world.com/

Per Forum Rules -
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws. This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.
* If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.
* Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns.
* Do not solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information of other users to establish any kinds of lists, distributions, giveaways, pattern sharing, etc.


----------



## nonie baby

I would love to have this pattern. I make baby blankets for the Christmas raffle each year at the church, and I'd love making blankets with a new pattern. It would really go over big time. If it costs anything, just let me know. THANK YOU SO MUCH! Nora Pastula aka [email protected], 949 e linden street, apt. 6, allentown, pa. 18109


----------



## nonie baby

If you find the pattern, I would be glad to buy a copy from you. I make blankets for the Christmas fair at my church and would love to have a new pattern. Thank you for your consideration. Nora Pastula, aka nonie baby, [email protected]


----------



## galaxycraft

nonie baby said:


> I would love to have this pattern. I make baby blankets for the Christmas raffle each year at the church, and I'd love making blankets with a new pattern. It would really go over big time. If it costs anything, just let me know. THANK YOU SO MUCH! .............





nonie baby said:


> If you find the pattern, I would be glad to buy a copy from you. ........


It is available in this magazine.
Heart O' Prayer - Designed by Evelyn Newman © 1991 -- *Crochet World - © Feb 1991*
It is Still Under Copyright Protection, so a "copy" can not be provided to you free or otherwise.

Keep an eye out for it on E-Bay and Amazon.

Check with your local community places, they may have it as well.
Or another member of your crafting circle may have it.

Also many, many crochet afghan patterns here for free to choose from for your raffles --- 
http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com//?gclid=COKRveTL46wCFcHe4AodpV0Snw
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/afghans.php
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_afghans.php

Have you seen this one?
http://www.etsy.com/listing/103347072/prayer-pattern-for-crocheted-blanket.


----------



## jackcruise9

Would love to have this pattern, I to have made several of them I can't seem to find it right now and need to make another one. Would really appreciate it.

Thank you
Diane


----------



## Duanmarie

I need your email address and I will send it to you. Duan Marie Byrd


----------



## jackcruise9

I'm sorry I forgot I'm new at this its [email protected]
Thank you very much

Diane


----------



## galaxycraft

Duanmaire and others ......
You are new members and it is advisable to read the Forum Rules.
You have been on this thread since the start, and you know what is being stated.

*It is Still Under Copyright Protection*, so a "copy" can not be provided to you free or otherwise.

Keep an eye out for it on E-Bay and Amazon.
Check with your local thrift stores, craigs list, etc.

Heart O' Prayer - Designed by Evelyn Newman © 1991 -- Crochet World - © Feb 1991
You need to get permission to share the pattern as it is Still Under Copyright Protection.
http://www.crochet-world.com/

Per Forum Rules -
* *Please make sure to respect copyright laws*. This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.
* *If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it*.
* *Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns*.
* *Do not solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information of other users to establish any kinds of lists, distributions, giveaways, pattern sharing, etc.*


----------



## littlebitjo

Go to www.loveknitting.com I think the pattern is 5 dollars


----------



## Joy Doll

How do I print off this pattern? Please Advise!


----------



## BobzMum

Joy Doll said:


> How do I print off this pattern? Please Advise!


The pattern is from an older issue of Crochet World magazine - Jan/Feb 1991

Keep a look on eBay and see if the pattern (called "Heart O' Prayer") is being sold, or the actual issue of the magazine.
Good luck.


----------



## knitty1212

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=Now I lay me down

This is similar does not have all the hearts on it. 2paid for patterns


----------



## noellexo

I know this thread is quite old, but I'm wondering if anyone still has a copy they could send me of this pattern? 
Thanks!


----------



## maine8

I would love to have a pattern. Please help me fine one
My email is [email protected] gmail.com thanks so much


----------



## loricariello

Hi, I am still looking for the pattern. If anyone has it, please email me at [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## laraynee

I'm trying to find the same pattern and won't let me get. Would love to get if anyone can help please email me at [email protected]
.


----------



## mrs_gosda

If anyone has a copy and can share.
Contacted crochet world and they no longer have available.
[email protected]


----------



## mrs_gosda

If anyone has a copy and can share.
Contacted crochet world and they no longer have available.
[email protected]


----------



## mrs_gosda

If anyone has a copy and can share.
Contacted crochet world and they no longer have available.
[email protected]


----------

